# Had my first driving lesson!



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

Honestly I think driving for the first time is nerve-wracking for everyone but even harder with SA. Very little space, a stranger next to me yelling instructions and the fear of doing something wrong...It was too much. But luckily, apart from the fact that I was driving like an idiot, it went quite well!


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Very well done :clap


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice. You'll be an expert before you know it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

great OP ! . keep going.......you will like it a lot I am sure! 

I wasn't nervy at all and I still remember my first lesson. 

I didn't really get to drive really properly until a good number of lessons in though.


----------



## MurkyPurple (Dec 21, 2014)

Well done OP! :clap


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

That's really great! When I was learning to drive the first lesson was the hardest. Keep at it and you might find it starts to get a little easier.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice! I was pretty nervous the first time I drove with an instructor, especailly within 5 mins of the first drive I was driving on the main road... 

But honestly, it was pretty easy and almost natural for me (must be years of playing driving video games i guess).


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I think this would make a great first car for you. No need for driving lessons when you can just drive over cars.


----------



## ytf (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone and yes, this car would be perfect! xD It would make everything a lot easier for sure.


----------



## CrayCray (Aug 11, 2014)

Wait aren't your parents meant to teach you how to drive a car. My parents taught me , therefore I didn't need to take driving lessons. Driving lessons are really expensive. Maybe my parents were really cheap lol


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

meh id be a wreck.. the thought of it is making me hide


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

CrayCray said:


> Wait aren't your parents meant to teach you how to drive a car. My parents taught me , therefore I didn't need to take driving lessons. Driving lessons are really expensive. Maybe my parents were really cheap lol


driving lessons here in canada lower the cost of your insurance, so you're saving a lot more money in the long run if you provide your insurance with a certificate from a driving school.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

I was nervous too when I was working towards my permit/license back when I was like 14 or 15. Driving is one of those skills that once you do it a few times...it feels like you been doing it all your life. At least that is how it felt for me. I'm still not an expert when it comes to things like parallel parking though.


----------

